# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.12.7 b728e1d (11/6/2019)



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

I’m currently installing 32.12.7. Any info on this one?


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Looks like it’s starting to roll out fast to S and X but not 3. And most are upgrading from 2019.32.12.3 which was almost exclusively S and X.


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

Anything new with this release?

[MOD EDIT] - if someone has them would you please post any release notes.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Release notes are the same as the last major update. Nothing about “one-pedal driving”. Probably bug fixes.


----------

